# I love My Poodles!



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Aww, Suri and Olie seem like quite the match! It's adorable how poodles like to cuddle.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Olie great picture! Looks like a wrestling maneuver.
Dodger and Sagan are so sweet together.
My old dogs all snuggle together, but not with Lacey. She is too young and hyper for them  She likes to snuggle with me.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

DANG! Olie has gotten so big! He's really turned into a man!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Awww they're all so cute!!

The poodles will cuddle with one another (adorable). The schnauzers look like they don't understand it, and get that confused look when one of the poodles curl up with them LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He is growing. Now bigger than Suri. He is a doll.

I was slightly concerned how these two would be together because we had not had Olie terribly long. Wow - I cannot imagine them seperated now


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Aw, these pictures are adorable. Is there anything more pure and simple than dog affection - be it to owners or each other? And I am still in awe of Sagan's coat!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Teddy at my parents' house in Nashville. He's loving their big hilly yard, and really enjoying playing with my niece and nephew.

Added: My nephew took this photo and I just love it.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

you guys are killing me! super pictures! I need insulin after all that sweetness!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Some old ones, but Atticus is a big cuddler


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Awww...so cuddly!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love all the pics they are so cute. Then again I'm really into those sweet moments. 

I've got a few more cute dog and kid pics that I took in the last couple days to add. Betty Jo and Jenny are born cuddlers, with each other and/or with any of their humans. They will even let the kids swing them on their legs


----------



## Harper (Jun 15, 2010)

I LOVE the one "swinging on the legs" So cute.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Great pictures! Olie and Suri look like great pals!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

My boys 

Snoozing:









Playing:


----------

